# HardStyle Radio



## Arucard2991 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dont know how many ppl out there are into techno, but I just found this website from a friend. It's a pretty good HardStyle streaming radio thing. I guess they have other stuff 2, but I havent really explored it.
Heres the link:  http://www.realhardstyle.com/hardstyle-radio-the-best-one/
Enjoy


----------



## SurlyOrcPunk (Jul 24, 2008)

I love hardstyle. I can jumpstyle and hardstep to it.


----------

